# Dub FelgenWerks ModernRS 15x8 & 16x8.5 Coming Soon! Concave BBS style



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

We currently are developing ModernRS concave full dish of the original BBS RS
Hyper Silver & hyper gold
15x8 et20 4x100 & 5x100
16x8.5 et20 4x100 & 5x100
Future molds:
14x7
15x9
16x9.5
17x8.5
17x9.5
18x8.5
18x9.5
18x10.5
Give me input on the future molds?



























Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Comments? 


Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Taking suggestion or is the mold already designed? 

Also a machined finish would be way nicer then silver paint


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

VWstung said:


> Taking suggestion or is the mold already designed?
> 
> Also a machined finish would be way nicer then silver paint


 Mold is ready! Wanted to hear people's comments 


Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Put me down for a set of staggered 5x112 18's in hyper silver :thumbup:


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Rpc07 said:


> Put me down for a set of staggered 5x112 18's in hyper silver :thumbup:


 We will be getting the mold done soon for 17" & 18" will look awesome!


Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Dub FelgenWerks said:


> We will be getting the mold done soon for 17" & 18" will look awesome!
> 
> 
> Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
> Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


 Any idea what the offsets will look like on the 18's?


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

Rpc07 said:


> Any idea what the offsets will look like on the 18's?


 :thumbup: agreed. Would really like to see a set of these!


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Like a boss. said:


> :thumbup: agreed. Would really like to see a set of these!


 Yeah im thinking 9.5 fronts and 10.5 rears if the offsets cooperate.


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Keep u updated on the wheels but for the end of the year the rest of the sizes should be ready


Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Dub FelgenWerks said:


> Keep u updated on the wheels but for the end of the year the rest of the sizes should be ready
> 
> 
> Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
> Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


 Sounds good.


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Dub ModernRs ( the style of the bbs rs concave )
Pre orders being accepted call for prices (209)678-2722


----------



## MECHANIX101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Those look legit will there be other finish options? polished would be dope


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

MECHANIX101 said:


> Those look legit will there be other finish options? polished would be dope


Thanks! No polish but will have later in hyper gold, matte black, white! Keep u posted


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


----------



## MECHANIX101 (Sep 7, 2010)

matte black will be gnarly also:thumbup:


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

MECHANIX101 said:


> matte black will be gnarly also:thumbup:


I agree


Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

New wheel!


Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the preorders! Carlos


Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all your orders!!!


Carlos @ Dub FelgenWerks (209)678-2722
Like Me @ https://www.facebook.com/dubraderwerks


----------



## D_Unit (Nov 2, 2008)

Will you offer these in 5x120?


----------

